# Kelme Century TSX - Here she is



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Won the auction on Sunday; riding on Wednesday. :thumbsup: We'll I haven't had her out yet but give me another 25 minutes to adjust things to my specs, throw on my blue LOOKs and I'll be out the door. 

This is going to be sweet so go ahead and officially welcome me to the fold. I've had [email protected] as my email for over five years. It's about time I'm riding a bike that has emerckx on the seat tube. :yesnod: Give me another couple of years and I'll add a team owned and raced bike to my collection of riding partners. The Team Kelme and the Strada frameset I have coming will keep me content for a little while, right?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I really like the paint on that. Looks like near new condition as well. Nice purchase...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Awesome.....one of my favorite color schemes and a great looking bike. Enjoy!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very nice*

Well done set up. Those Cinelli or TTT stem/bar combo? I ride a smaller size and never liked the TSX tubing set but in your size it should be a great ride. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

boneman said:


> Well done set up. Those Cinelli or TTT stem/bar combo? I ride a smaller size and never liked the TSX tubing set but in your size it should be a great ride. Enjoy!


Curious, why do you not like the TSX tubeset??


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Dead feeling*

I have a Marinoni TSX custom and a Pinarello Gavia (since sold althought the black chrome finish was really nice) and just didn't enjoy riding them. They didn't feel lively like many of the other steel bikes I've owned. I ride a 50-51 ctc and having the splines going down the entire length of the 3 main tubes may have contributed to this feeling. I doubt it's an issue in the larger sizes based on others I've talked to with TSX tubed frames in the 54+ range. My SL, SLX, 531, SAT 14.5, Genius, Tecnos 2000 and custom drawn Nivachrome frames all have a better feel. Stiff enough but not dead feeling. Just personal taste and preference.




toomanybikes said:


> Curious, why do you not like the TSX tubeset??


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

boneman said:


> I have a Marinoni TSX custom and a Pinarello Gavia (since sold althought the black chrome finish was really nice) and just didn't enjoy riding them. They didn't feel lively like many of the other steel bikes I've owned. I ride a 50-51 ctc and having the splines going down the entire length of the 3 main tubes may have contributed to this feeling. I doubt it's an issue in the larger sizes based on others I've talked to with TSX tubed frames in the 54+ range. My SL, SLX, 531, SAT 14.5, Genius, Tecnos 2000 and custom drawn Nivachrome frames all have a better feel. Stiff enough but not dead feeling. Just personal taste and preference.


Interesting, thanks for the comments.


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

The Bars and stem are 3TTT as you can see here. 

She's in really clean condition but *has* been ridden and has a few paint chips. The components are in exceptional condition. 

This bike has a fantastic ride. Not far removed from the feel of the ELOS frameset I last raced back in the late 90s. Back in the day, I trained extensively and raced on SP SL SLX, TSX and then ELOS. For the most part these were Pinarellos and Bianchis. All my bikes were comfortable enough to spend a few hours a day on, 5-6 days a week. Any differences I'd attribute to frame geometry and bottom bracket deflection. My early race bikes weren't as efficient as the TSX and ELOS framesets. This Kelme is certainly pro racing caliber. So far I haven't produced any discernable BB deflection. I think this is the bike I'll be taking to LOTOJA in 2008. (Can't make it this year)

I love this geometry, Eddy's legendary racing geometry. I can't wait to find a bigger cluster for this baby so I can take it out on four hour rides through the mountains. Instead of the foothill rides I've done in the last two days. I'm too old and fat to be pushing a 39X23 this early in the season @ 10% grades.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*That frame's in great condition*

I hear you on the 23, I run a 52/39 & 13-26 without change and it covers my needs in almost all conditions. Interesting about the EL/OS. It came out after TSX and for most manufacturers except Merckx, supplanted TSX. I still like riding my SL bike but again, I weigh in at 60kg. 



Miles2go said:


> The Bars and stem are 3TTT as you can see here.
> 
> She's in really clean condition but *has* been ridden and has a few paint chips. The components are in exceptional condition.
> 
> ...


----------

